# Canada



## bobbb (Oct 16, 2000)

*New Brunswick*

We are beekeepers in southern New Brunswick. We do local pollination and honey sales. We also do swarm removals.
http://www.rjhoneybeefarm.ca/


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello,

We provide pollination services for Southern Ontario. We can be contacted through our website 
www.dancingbeehoney.com

Thanks


----------



## Bear's Treasure (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello,

We provide pollination services for Southwesten Ontario. Mainly Oxford, Norfolk, Haldimant and Brant counties.
Crops that we currently pollinate are; Apples, Blueberries, Strawberries, Zucchini and Melons. Other crops are welcome also.
Hive rental rate is crop dependent.
You can contact us via our website.
www.bearstreasure.com

Thanks
Dirk


----------



## Beeguy41 (May 21, 2015)

Eggerman Farms - We run a small army of leafcutter bees available for pollination in Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Alberta. Have pollinated alfalfa, yellow/red clover, buckwheat, and blueberries.
eggermanfarms.com


----------



## Faith Apiaries (Apr 28, 2015)

North of Winnipeg, Manitoba. New beekeepers. Started with seven new packages about a week ago. One absconded, six left.


----------



## Dezzie86 (Mar 6, 2019)

We are in southern Manitoba and will do pollination services. 

see our website for information and contact:

www.jnjhoneyshopandapiary.com


----------

